# LGB Logging disconnects axle journal box



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Does anyone have or know of someone that would part with a few of the LGB disconnects axle journal boxes? Or possibly 3D print them?

Jason


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Following, I need a few myself. Greetings fellow Hoosier! Kokomo here. Mike the Aspie


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Mike, Hey! Hopefully we can find some.

Jason


----------



## RonWmHurlbut (Mar 13, 2019)

ddrum31 said:


> Does anyone have or know of someone that would part with a few of the LGB disconnects axle journal boxes? Or possibly 3D print them?
> 
> Jason


Hi Jason,

I have a couple of questions about your request.

Do you want the whole side-frame or specifically just the journal boxes?

Are you repairing your LGB disconnects or using the journal boxes to scratch build new side-frames/trucks?

If the journal boxes are worn, I'm thinking that you could repair a journal box by drilling out the axle hole and inserting a brass bushing.

Go to a fabric or craft store and look in the sewing section for eyelets and grommets. 3/16" or 5/32" ones might be the right size.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have one set of side frames that are missing the wheel journals all four corners. That’s all I’d need to get it working


----------

